# Can I 'live' without a baby carrier?



## germin8 (Jul 20, 2010)

We own a used Bjorn. But, after I heard from two friends about the pressure on the spine they create since the baby hangs from the crotch... I've been thinking about buying a different carrier.

We got the Bjorn for free, and I'm not excited about paying $80+ for a used Beco or Ergo.

I am a SAHM and haven't used a carrier with my 4 month old (~13 lbs). As she gets bigger and heavier... maybe I will need one.

*Tell me what I would NEED one for.* I just want to hear it; it will encourage me to spend the $$$.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

If you can afford it, buy a good one. If you can't, make a DIY one. A DIY wrap is super easy and inexpensive. No sewing involved!

I would have probably melted down and lost my mind without my carriers. My DS2 was very high needs. He needed to be held constantly, nursed constantly, he didn't sleep.... Oh boy. But I could put him in a carrier and continue with my day.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SubliminalDarkness* 
If you can afford it, buy a good one. If you can't, make a DIY one. A DIY wrap is super easy and inexpensive. No sewing involved!

I would have probably melted down and lost my mind without my carriers. My DS2 was very high needs. He needed to be held constantly, nursed constantly, he didn't sleep.... Oh boy. But I could put him in a carrier and continue with my day.









: - it really depends on your baby, I think. My daughter was in carriers for hours and hours every day because it's the only way I could function that first year and a half. I used a knockoff Moby made from some nice quality serged stretch jersey until she was 6 months old (and 20 pounds, she was a big girl!) and then invested in a Beco and wore her on my back daily for hours a day until she was about 16 months old. So the thing was worth every.single.penny to me. And literally pennies a day when you break down the cost.

My son, on the other hand, wasn't in carriers quite as much, so a pouch was fine for him; but again, IMO the pouch was worth every penny of the $40 or so I spent on it since it was good quality and allowed me to use it daily with no worries, and was good for positioning him and didn't hurt my back or neck (he was rarely on me for more than about 30 min at a time in teh pouch). DD was VERY unhappy in the pouch, she had to be completely upright which is why I needed the moby/beco instead of just using the pouch.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

I use mine:

All the time i'm out unless i'm running (i have a babyjogger to run behind) i literally have used my stroller 5 times in 5months and barely used one with DD1 too - i ALWAYS get a seat on pubic transport because i never get stuck in the stroller/wheelchair bay at the front where others need to seat more than me.

To do my housework/DIY (on tues i put DD on my back and re-sealed my bath!).

When i'm at the doctor/dentist and cannot get childcare (on the rare occasion the doctor needs access to my stomach i take her out and stick her on my hip.

when she is ill/fussy/having a growth spurt - i can feed her in mine too, using one hand to support my huge breast.

I have a pattern for a meitai which i sewed which you are welcome to have (it's pretty simple, but if you are a total amateur with the sewing then maybe a friend or relative could help?) - PM me your email address if you would like it (same goes for anyone reading this







)


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

I used to have a pattern for a no sew ABC using 4 geometric cuts, but I think I lost it when my flash drive cracked. I'll see if I can hunt it up.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

well, that was easy!







I heart Google Image Search:

http://media.photobucket.com/image/n...ToNoSewABC.jpg

obviously the scale is a little off to fit the measurements into the picture, so go by the measurements not the picture scale. Here's a nice little article about it, too:
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...26tbs%3Disch:1

"they" say to use a heavy fleece, but that would have killed me ded heat wise so I'd probably have gone with a good midweight denim with a little stretch, or canvas with some stretch for strength and a little give.


----------



## somegirl99 (Aug 22, 2009)

Mine has been essential for me to take care of my dogs, and to get stuff done around the house (or even to eat meals) when he's not napping.

I put him in it and go for a long walk to calm him down / help him sleep as needed.

When we are out and about, it's the only way he will nap (besides in the car)...it made it really easy for us to travel with him to a friend's wedding at 2 months old, he slept through security, most of both flights and the wedding itself.

I love how it allows him to interact with people because he is at their level. It has also done a great job of building up his muscles, he has great head control and even briefly sat unsupported yesterday, at 3.5 months.

This is a nice video showing the difference in baby's perspective between a stroller and being worn.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm currently in love with my homemade wraps. Just a long strip of fabric!


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Can you live without a babycarrier? Yes. Does it make life a *billion* times easier to have one? Definitely!!

Here is why I like mine

- I never have to go out of my way looking for lifts, ramps travelators etc
- I never have to worry about narrow aisle/walkways/spaces between table/checkouts
- Don't have to move chairs and tables around to sit in a cafe/restaurant
- Can carry baby and shopping/nappy bag etc from car to house easily
- Hands free shopping
- Don't end up pushing an empty pram and juggling an unhappy baby (the rare occasions I do use the pram I always take a carrier as well!)
- Easy access to baby for kissing, chatting, snuggling
- All the developmental and social benefits


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

Sure you can live without one. My oldest is 14 and I had NO carrier with her ever. Well, I take that back, I tried some multi buckle crotch dangling contraption all of two times before deciding it was too complicated and tossed it. I figured that was all the options I had and never looked at getting anything else. And I cannot recall ever thinking that I wished I had some sort of carrier.

Now, with my other two, I use ring slings and I LOVE them.


----------



## germin8 (Jul 20, 2010)

Great info!

*I guess I'm just trying to justify the cost of something that could actually be better... Is a carrier like Ergo/Beco better than something like Bjorn, Boba, better than the wraps, better than the slings?*

A lot of you have mentioned the Mei Tai... which was one I considered... but, I think my DD would prefer to face forward... and I'm hesitant... thinking it's too much work to put one on by myself. So, I sorta stayed away from them, but kept eye-ing the Mei Tai. I should mention: My DH would use the carrier too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoBecGo*
...To do my housework/DIY (on tues i put DD on my back and re-sealed my bath!).
...
I have a pattern for a meitai which i sewed which you are welcome to have (it's pretty simple, but if you are a total amateur with the sewing then maybe a friend or relative could help?) - PM me your email address if you would like it (same goes for anyone reading this )

Reseal your bath? Wow.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
well, that was easy!







I heart Google Image Search:

http://media.photobucket.com/image/n...ToNoSewABC.jpg
...

I couldn't see the NoSew image here.








I do sew, unfortunately I have no time for it... and it is in storage, miles away. I'd rather pay someone for this than make it myself... at this price, I would just buy this one... but, *I wasn't to interested in 'wrap' type things since they just seem like so much work to put on and like they require a lot of adjusting compared to the ergo/bjorn/beco/boba/etc.*


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a Beco Gemini and an Ergo. At the moment (5.5 month old) I prefer the Gemini. The base is just a little bit narrower, still supports her to the knee but the Ergo is much wider and goes out beyond her knees. That makes her little legs stick out straight and she doesn't like it. She also seems to get a bit lost in the Ergo whereas the Beco hugs her firmly and conforms to her body. I feel like the Ergo will be better when she's bigger/taller.

They are easier on and off than the wraps but not so adjustable or snuggly.

Any of those options is better than the Bjorn IMO which doesn't have the wide base support or the waist/hip band to stop the weight all dangling from your shoulders.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

I love love loved my Beco, it was worth every single penny. So comfortable, so easy to get on, no ties or tails, just clip and pull snug. I could get her on my back by myself in 30 seconds after a couple weeks of practice. She was about 7 months old and over 20 pounds at that point. I wore her on my back every day until she was about 17 months and refused to go in it anymore; she was nearly 30 pounds by then.

It looks like if you can find a Beco Gemini, they can do a front facing front carry: http://www.amazon.com/Beco-Baby-Carr.../dp/B003YDWU2Q

This page doesn't have one for sale though. Other pricing indicates about $130 on amazon, but I'm sure you could find a better deal out there somewhere. I'm telling you, worth EVERY penny if your kid wants to be carried a lot.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

i was told that wearing them facing out in any carrier is bad for their back and hips.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *germin8* 
Great info!

*I guess I'm just trying to justify the cost of something that could actually be better... Is a carrier like Ergo/Beco better than something like Bjorn, Boba, better than the wraps, better than the slings?*

A lot of you have mentioned the Mei Tai... which was one I considered... but, I think my DD would prefer to face forward... and I'm hesitant... thinking it's too much work to put one on by myself. So, I sorta stayed away from them, but kept eye-ing the Mei Tai. I should mention: My DH would use the carrier too.


Keep in mind that the Beco and Ergo don't allow forward facing any more than a mei tai. I loved my mei tai - it's infinitely adjustable, and easy to use (after the learning period). The Ergo worked great for me until I lost the preggo weight, and then since I'm small it wouldn't adjust enough for me. The Beco that I have now fits EXCELLENT, but I can't imagine it would be comfortable for someone much larger than me - so you might want to think about you and your DH's sizes, and how you differ. The mei tai has no limits on how adjustable it is, unless you need longer straps - and then you just order them with longer straps

I actually have a used mei tai that I'm willing to part with - if you're interested send me a PM.


----------



## Lauren82 (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't imagine not having a carrier. The main reason I love my mei tai (Babyhawk) is that once baby is strapped to me, my arms are freed up. That really comes in handy when I am out and about with all of my little ones. It is also good for soothing a fussy baby to sleep.

It's also good for shopping trips where I don't have to worry about maneuvering a stroller around aisles and displays. There is less chance that strangers will touch the baby when it's strapped to my chest.

We got a reversible Babyhawk and DH picked out his own printed fabric for one side (college football team). Since the carrier ties with straps, it is easy and fast to swap the baby between us.

I have used all sorts of different carriers and slings and the Mei Tai works best for me.


----------



## Lauren82 (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Super~Single~Mama* 
The Beco that I have now fits EXCELLENT, but I can't imagine it would be comfortable for someone much larger than me - so you might want to think about you and your DH's sizes, and how you differ. The mei tai has no limits on how adjustable it is, unless you need longer straps - and then you just order them with longer straps

Good points! Sadly, the Beco didn't work for me because I have ridiculously large breasts and it was really uncomfortable. It didn't work well for DH because he is overweight with a large waist circumference. The Mei Tai is a perfect fit for each person.


----------



## Dr.Worm (Nov 20, 2001)

I loved the Over the Shoulder Baby Holder. It is a ring sling and it comes with an instructional dvd. Or if you get one used they have instructions online. You can wear your child in nursing position; forward facing; etc.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:

I guess I'm just trying to justify the cost of something that could actually be better... Is a carrier like Ergo/Beco better than something like Bjorn, Boba, better than the wraps, better than the slings?
IMO, absolutely! Totally worth every penny I spent on my Ergo. I went through several different carriers with my first three children and none of them ever really worked for us. I got an Ergo when #4 was a few months old and it has made life so much easier. #5 is almost 2 and just now getting independent but until the last couple of months I wore her almost constantly when we were out of the house.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LionessMom* 
i was told that wearing them facing out in any carrier is bad for their back and hips.









If they're in a sitting position and not a dangling position, with the hip level at or lower than the knee, with their bottom supported instead of their crotch being supported, it's no different in a front or back carry; at least from what I understand.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
If they're in a sitting position and not a dangling position, with the hip level at or lower than the knee, with their bottom supported instead of their crotch being supported, it's no different in a front or back carry; at least from what I understand.

There's also a psychological/emotional concern.

I did not wear my children forward facing, nor would I allow them to be worn that way by anyone else(DH included).


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

traveling... I hadn't use my wrap much since falling pregnant with #2, but sure did love it when traveling with a sick 10 month old. I'm hoping to use the wrap much more with #2.

I never could figure out the ring sling, or ergo though.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SubliminalDarkness* 
There's also a psychological/emotional concern.

I did not wear my children forward facing, nor would I allow them to be worn that way by anyone else(DH included).

what is the emotional concern?


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoBecGo* 
what is the emotional concern?


I think one of the benefits to babywearing is supposed to be the face to face connection. I don't know how true this is.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texmati* 
I think one of the benefits to babywearing is supposed to be the face to face connection. I don't know how true this is.

but surely it's not a "concern" not to have it the whole time? i mean co-sleeping is very beneficial, and even my putting a hand on dd2 helps her settle, we don't need eye-contact to communicate. i mean, her whole body system/physiology is tuned in to mine and mine to hers, i'm sure she'd know it was mama back there breathing and talking and gesticulating, even if she wasn't pointed at my face.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoBecGo* 
but surely it's not a "concern" not to have it the whole time? i mean co-sleeping is very beneficial, and even my putting a hand on dd2 helps her settle, we don't need eye-contact to communicate. i mean, her whole body system/physiology is tuned in to mine and mine to hers, i'm sure she'd know it was mama back there breathing and talking and gesticulating, even if she wasn't pointed at my face.

I agree... IMO, babywearing allows you to 'hold' your dc more. So many times I hold ds facing outward, or on my hip etc. i htink it's fine as long as you mix it up.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

tbh i hardly ever wear them facing out because they're heavier that way, but from 15 months - 43months i used a meitai to cart dd1 about and she couldn't see my face, she was on my back, but it was still a very cuddly/secure/loving/plain ol' lovely-feeling thing to do.

there are women in other places who wear baby on their back from birth so they can get on with work/gardening/gathering/whatever. it seems kind of off to assume that's emotionally harmful..?


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

You can likely find a used Ergo for considerably less than $80. I paid $45 for mine, and it was in great working condition, just a little worn looking.

But you can't put your LO facing out in the Ergo.

For facing out the Gemini is my favorite. The Pikkolo also works, and can be bought much cheaper (since it's easier to find used), but it doesn't have the structured waist. You can buy a structured waist for it, but then you're adding more money. My DD shows no preference for facing out, so we don't use it that way, but it is nice to have the option.

The Gemini is pricey since it's difficult to find used. I've seen it used a few times on TBW for about 90-100 dollars. If you're not picky about prints. I was picky, so I bought mine from a local consignment shop that sells some new baby carriers. We sold a bunch of L's clothes and other items we didn't need, and I got the Gemini new for the amount I would have paid for a used one.

My dd sleeps a LOT in the carrier, so it's been completely necessary for me. But I don't think every baby/parent combo NEEDS one. But it would be beneficial to most.


----------



## redeyedvireo (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texmati* 
I think one of the benefits to babywearing is supposed to be the face to face connection. I don't know how true this is.

I think the emotional concern is that a baby who is facing out has no way to hide his face if she gets overstimulated. A baby on a mom's back can nuzzle into her shoulder, and a baby facing in on the front can tuck his face into her chest, but the baby facing out just gets stressed.

I second the recommendation for a mei tai. Carriers with buckles and rings were way too uncomfortable for me, and the wrap was awesome for the first six months, but then the mei tai became much more useful. I used it every day, until my son was over two years old. Good for grocery shopping, going to the park, calming down before naptime, nursing on the go - oh my goodness, if we hadn't been able to nurse in a carrier, it would have taken us hours to get anywhere. And the mei tai is super adjustable, which is what made that possible.


----------



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

Go with a moby! The Ergo is comfy but hard to buckle in back if you're alone. The moby can be put on in advance and you can leave it on after you've taken your baby out. So if you're going to the store and it's snowing out for example, you don't have to spend time in the snow to put it on.

C was deployed for the first 6 months of Jude's life so the moby is what made me able to cook, clean, go shopping, etc. and be able to use both hands and at the same time keep him nearby.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

I couldn't, but that's me. I have a Babyhawk Mei Tai that I use pretty constantly for the first several years: cleaning, cooking, grocery shopping, shorter hikes. But, we're not big stroller people. I probably use my stroller a couple of times a month, if that, but my carrier pretty much every day.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Personally, I love my Moby. We also have a used Bjorn, and I just dont find it comfy. I love love love the wrap style. I got my moby for my shower, but recently I left it at home, and I went to the fabric store and purchsed 4 yards of muslin (totalling $8.50) and cut it in half, so I had two pieces of fabric that were 4 yards long. Now I have two extra wraps! One for the car, one for the diaper bag.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

A pouch sling is super easy to sew and takes less than 2yds of fabric.

You could probably live without one, but you could also live with having a broken arm too.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
It looks like if you can find a Beco Gemini, they can do a front facing front carry: http://www.amazon.com/Beco-Baby-Carr.../dp/B003YDWU2Q

Well, it's better than having all the weight right on the crotch, but all the weight on the thighs is still going to be causing problems over time. Plus, if that baby were slightly shorter in the torso, she'd be strangled.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Well, it's better than having all the weight right on the crotch, but all the weight on the thighs is still going to be causing problems over time. Plus, if that baby were slightly shorter in the torso, she'd be strangled.

I got my Gemini last week and tried the forward-facing carry just to see what it looked/felt like. My daughter's legs didn't hang down like the baby in the pictures. They stuck out at 90 degrees like she was sitting on the ground with her legs out in front of her. I doubt it would be comfortable for her for long. And yes, they do need to be tall enough to see over the backrest.

DH does a forward carry in a wrap when he takes her for walks in the morning. She *loves* it and, as soon as she starts to get a bit tired, he turns her round again. I don't think we're damaging her but I guess I don't know for sure. I think it's probably ok though.

I guess I think the possibility of overstimulation should be something that people are aware of and monitor their babies for but to make a blanket "no baby must ever face out" rule is probably overkill a little bit. I'd prefer my baby to be carried facing out than pushed in a pram.


----------



## lisavark (Oct 27, 2007)

No time to read this whole thread, but just had to answer the original question. OP, not only is it really, really worth it to have a baby carrier, but it's way more of a long-term investment a Baby Bjorn. I have a 2.5 year old and I *still* NEVER go ANYWHERE without my Ergo. Never. I accidentally left it at home today (because I'd used it for a walk yesterday and forgot to put it back in the car), and I had to borrow my friend's Ergo at the grocery store. DD took a nap in it. She would have been melting down without it. I have a Beco as well and I used to keep one in the car and one in the house, but I lent the Beco to a friend who can't afford to buy one. Anyway, just wanted to point out that a good carrier is useful--or even indispensable!--for way, way longer than you might expect to need it. It's not like one of those baby things that you buy and then your kid outgrows it within the first year. I have a friend who once borrowed my Ergo for her FIVE year old. She was babysitting DD, but DD was feeling independent and her son was needing to be babied!







And this friend has a bad back and shoulder, but she could carry her five year old in the Ergo, no problem.







I had to laugh when I came home and saw DD happily playing on the floor and the five year old in the carrier! But anyway, a good carrier is basically something that you can keep using for a really, really long time. And the resale value is really high--if you buy it used, then you can basically resell it for close to the same price you bought it, even after years of use, as long as it's still in good condition. So it's worth the money in so many ways.

Anyway, sorry if that's already been said, just had to share my story, especially since I was totally lost today when I left the Ergo at home!


----------



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

In all honesty, I'm not sure what you do with a baby without a carrier. DS1 lived in it for months and then still used it on a daily basis until he was probably 18 months. DS2 also takes all his naps in it, uses it whenever we go out and if he's crabby and I need to get something done. I would be LOST without one. And so much easier than a stroller which we always ended up using to push the diaper bag around in.


----------



## karanyavel (May 8, 2010)

Maybe I'm weird, but I never ever had a baby carrier, sling, wrap, etc. with either of my kids. Didn't have a stroller, baby bucket, swing, bouncy seat, etc., either. I just carried my babies in arms until they were older, then carried my toddlers on my hip with one arm.

BUT I can say that I probably have more ability to do things one-armed than most.. something I learned from my mom, who only has the use of one arm. And I generally did not do housework while caring for babies. DH either took over the baby care or did the housework when he got home. Our feeling is that *just* caring for a baby is a full time plus job, so housework was separate.

--K


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

I could not have lived without a carrier - a ring sling and then an Ergo - but I had a fussy baby and no car. It's a lifesaver and just so much more convenient than lugging a stroller up stairs or squeezing through narrow store aisles.
I love my Ergo and think it was well worth the money.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhiOrion* 
But you can't put your LO facing out in the Ergo.

I'm curious about this. I always assumed that's because it's bad for their spines but on the Ergo site it claims babies shouldn't be worn facing out because it's overstimulating for them to be unable to turn away when the sights and sounds are too much. I'm not that worried baby is going to be scarred by looking forward now and then - although my little guy was quite happy to face in well into toddlerhood - but YMMV.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JessicaRenee* 
The Ergo is comfy but hard to buckle in back if you're alone.

I found it a snap with a little practice. If you're really having trouble, you can start by buckling the waist, leaning over a bed or sofa and using it to hold the baby's weight while you buckle up.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katelove* 
Can you live without a babycarrier? Yes. Does it make life a *billion* times easier to have one? Definitely!!

<snip>
- All the developmental and social benefits

































Excellent post!!!!!! I don't view carriers as "tools for transporting a child" - _*I view them as parenting tools*_.

If the Ergo's are selling on Craig's List in your area for $80 used, bare in mind *you could sell it used too!* Even "twice" used, it may still be in decent shape & sellable. I plan to sell all my BW stuff once DD outgrows it. (& I'll totally be crying at saying goodbye to it!!!! I LOVE babywearing!)


----------



## RiverandJulie (Feb 1, 2010)

I would have gone crazy without carriers. I am active and like to be doing something, and by wearing my baby I can still do a lot (albeit slower).

I used a moby until he was about 15 lbs, then it didnt work as well. Now I have an ergo that I love. Check out Diaperswappers.com people sell used carriers there. If you stay on top of it you can get one for a very reasonable price. I think mine was $50.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Are you planning on having another child? You will NEED one when you have a toddler and a baby. You need those extra arms. Might as well get it now and enjoy.

I don't think a bjorn is terrible if it is used in a limited day. But I find the ergo much more comfortable.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katelove*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Yeah, if it's for a limited time and she's tall enough to fit, then you're fine.

I think there's some stuff non-baby wearers do that we can imitate for short periods without harm, it's when we're looking at babywearing as a way of life that we need to be cautious what we do hour after hour.


----------



## BethHH (Nov 11, 2010)

I wanted to throw one more carrier into the mix - I have a Manduca and *love* it. It's very similar to an Ergo, but I appreciate the padding on the hips. I'm 5'9" and it seemed to fit me better than the Ergo. My 6'2" husband liked it much better, too.

I do use a stroller (facing me) frequently, but I live in a city and use the stroller as a car. We're often out for the whole day and I find I can't carry all of the gear (blanket for the floor, toys, etc) and pick up groceries. That said, if I'm going anywhere crowded or mom-frequented, I always go with a carrier. I don't want to battle for a "parking space." I also bring it along when I play badminton. When she gets fussy on the sidelines, I can put her in the carrier and hold one hand behind her neck. I can't go for every drop shot, but I can still have a lot of fun. Lene usually falls asleep while I'm playing!

We're travelling internationally in a week (I live in Europe, we're going to the States for Thanksgiving) and I'll be leaving the stroller at home.


----------



## WhiteHorse (Feb 28, 2009)

If you are not daunted by using a wrap, it is VERY easy and super inexpensive to make one. You don't even need a sewing machine. I had an Ergo carrier with my youngest and he was fine in it but I wanted something lighter and less bulky to wear while I was packing and moving. He was 20 months at the time and weighed about 23 lbs so they are not just for infants. I am poor so I went to fabric store and bought the right length/width of fabric. At the time I had a sewing machine and hemmed the edges but you don't have to do that. I used a medium cotton-linen blend which is strong but also not heavy - like pants fabric. Not as soft as the moby but my little one didn't care - it was blazing hot out. I think I paid less than $20 for the fabric but if you find a poly blend it will be even cheaper. The fabric must be a WEAVE fabric not a knit. The knit fabrics are too stretchy and may not support your little one. My wrap is packed away so I can't measure it, but it should be the same dimensions as the Moby wrap.

By the way, I didn't use my carrier until mine was around 3-4 months, then he wanted to see everything and be right where I was all the time. I didn't like hauling the huge infant seat around at the grocery or out at the park. I just wanted to walk around hands free and get stuff done. Babies love the closeness and it's easier when they get tired they can just zonk out (or bf).


----------



## sobamom (Nov 9, 2010)

If money is a concern, I would strongly suggest finding a store (or even a class or babywearing group) offering a variety of carriers that you can actually try wearing your baby in because, as you can tell by the number of replies you've gotten, everyone likes what they like, both mom *and* baby! As she grew, my daughter changed her mind several times about which carrier she would tolerate, so be prepared for that as well. Or you might have a kid who doesn't like carriers at all.


----------



## TSomm (Jun 15, 2009)

I would not have survived without my Moby. Since then I've invested in many other carriers. Just bought a Hotsling for $10. Go to babysnazz.com/secretsale.  I'm not sure how long the sale is, but it's a good carrier, cheap.


----------



## germin8 (Jul 20, 2010)

Okay, I'm convinced. I bought one. Got an ergo from eBay. I would have wanted a Beco... but, won the Ergo bid, my 2nd choice. Mei Tai 3rd.

I'm finding that my DD now likes to be up in my arms watching everything... so, it seems like the right time to buy one.

YES, I should have gone to a baby wearing class. If only I had known... I hope we like the Ergo.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:


> I'm curious about this. I always assumed that's because it's bad for their spines but on the Ergo site it claims babies shouldn't be worn facing out because it's overstimulating for them to be unable to turn away when the sights and sounds are too much. I'm not that worried baby is going to be scarred by looking forward now and then - although my little guy was quite happy to face in well into toddlerhood - but YMMV.


I've heard that too - in a slightly different context, a discussion about babies facing outwards in strollers. I get the principle, but DD HATED facing me in the pram and LOVED facing the world, so... yeah. (She also hated babywearing, but I wish I hadn't given up on it so soon. I didn't realise there was a "learning curve", found the Ergo with the newborn insert incredibly hard to manage, couldn't breastfeed her in it, and didn't have the time/energy/money to investigate other types of carriers. I ended up just holding her all day, which no doubt did all the good developmental things, but was a right pain!)

Even when I was holding her without a carrier, she liked facing outward so she could kick her legs and see people smiling at her. I probably automatically switched positions when she got fussy though, which is harder to do if you have to re-tie or re-wrap a carrier.


----------



## ryleeee (Feb 9, 2005)

personally i could NOT live without a baby carrier! i think my ergo was the most important and worthwhile purchase i ever made!! it has paid for itself a thousand times over. plus, it is amazing the amount of weight you can lose quickly after having a baby with breastfeeding + baby carrying!


----------



## Tine (Jan 12, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *germin8*
> 
> A lot of you have mentioned the Mei Tai... which was one I considered... but, I think my DD would prefer to face forward... and I'm hesitant... thinking it's too much work to put one on by myself. So, I sorta stayed away from them, but kept eye-ing the Mei Tai. I should mention: My DH would use the carrier too.


DD was a total clingon. I swear, she would never have napped or stopped crying -- and I never would've gotten anything done -- if I hadn't had a baby carrier. DH and I each had our own Hotsling, and we used them until DD was up to about 1 yr. old. After that we bought a Mei Tai specifically so she could ride on our backs and so we could both use the same carrier. It was challenging the first time I tried putting it on by myself...but only the first time. I got the hang of it really quickly. I promise you it's not hard. 

We totally got our money's worth from that Mei Tai. DD loved to ride in it all the way to age 3. When she was bigger, we used it for hikes and for walking-instensive outings, like outdoor festivals, or when we knew her little legs would get tired but a stroller would've been a giant pain in the kiester.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

what about those new products by infantino which look to me basically like less expensive versions of a mei tai and ergo?


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

I agree with other posters that carriers are really subjective for mama/baby and can even change over time as your baby develops. I used a nojo baby sling with all the boys and loved it. It really allowed me to get things done (I only wore when out in place of stroller) and even dh loved it. It allowed us to forgo a stroller as much as possible when we traveled plus it was really easy to adjst between the both of us (ring sling). I ended up selling it before this baby came along so I went with a balboa baby (ring sling) and like it as well. I personally like the ability to whip my ring sling on and plop baby inside quickly, I really HATED the others where I need to do buckles or tie around my waist as I have lots of little people to keep track of and really needed something fast and easy.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

I thoroughly enjoyed my carriers with babies #1 and #2, but I'm having a hard time getting into the groove with #3. He just hates to be in any sort of carrier.

I do use it, mostly for shopping that needs to be done with all 3 of my children, to free up my hands. He's at that awkward in-between stage where he can't sit up, but he wants to, so no sitting in the grocery buggy yet. And he's too big for his infant carseat, so no other options besides the sling or the stroller.

Hopefully, once he can sit up (he's 5 month old, so very close), he'll be happy in a hip carry. He's my first one that didn't love the carrier, beyond his first month in my pouch sling (it got awkward once he hit 13-14 lbs). Go figure.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

I think this summer you will love having an Ergo! So nice for outings and walks. Once you get used to putting it on it is very fast and easy... it's just like learning anything new.


----------



## mymackey (Nov 18, 2010)

I can NOT live without my Moby wrap!!  I wish I had gotten one earlier w my first- would have saved a lot of crying and I would have gotten a lot more done!! this baby I can NOT live without one!! and I like it better, personally, than the bjorns bc you can adjust it and wrap it different ways. but any baby wearing 'device' is worth it. take the time to read Happiest Baby on the Block by Harvey karp- excellent book and you'll wear ur baby everywhere!! skip the stroller and buy the wrap!!!


----------



## CBEmomma (Oct 24, 2010)

I love mine. I have several carriers (4 wraps, 2 MTs, 4 slings, 2 SSC) and I've used every one of them for a good amount of time. With my oldest I used mostly a Moby Wrap for him. He's small and gains weight slowly. He's almost 4 now and I still use a Ergo or Boba with him when we're on long walks and he gets tired. I have a 21 lbs 7 month old who is in a carrier on a daily basis. He loves to be held, but he likes being in carriers to feel that tight closeness. I still use a Sleepy Wrap, BaliBreeze Wrap and Boba for him. I used a stroller maybe 5 times with my first and only once (at the zoo) with my second. Sometimes we bring a stoller along, but it's not for the kids it's for carrying our stuff.


----------



## jenrose (Apr 25, 2004)

First, a safety concern:

Do not ever make no-sew carriers, especially the no-sew ABC out of frayable fabrics like canvas or denim, as the straps will tend to tear whenever you adjust the carrier. Fleece and jersey and interlock work for no-sew carriers (especially wraps, I'm not fond of the designs of no-sew ABC's) because they don't tear very easily, and the raw edges roll. Denim frays like crazy, and tears easily, same is true for canvas. When you make a homemade carrier, I strongly recommend taking a look at Jan Andrea's craft site, her recommendations for fabrics and whatnot are very safety conscious.

It is possible (I've done it) to make a safe, reasonably comfortable carrier out of a pillowcase and duct tape, but you end up using a lot of duct tape and people look at you funny. In an emergency, it is possible to make a reasonable back or hip carrier out of an uncut bedsheet. I've done that too.

As a gag, I made a mei tai entirely out of duct tape once. It wasn't bad, actually, but it requires quite a bit of understanding of the underlying structure and tensile strength of the duct tape to do it safely. I still have it, but it's not the one I reach for.

Can you live without a purchased carrier? Sure.

Is it possible to find used, safe carriers for not a lot of money? Yes.

Is it worth investing $80-100 in a really good structure carrier or mei tai? Absolutely. They last for years, and maintain resale value well.

As for facing out... I was skeptical of the position until I watched my best friend hauling her child around sans carrier, face out on her hip. It was the only position the little girl was really happy in in-arms, she really wanted to see out. As long as one is willing to turn a child around if the kiddo is sleepy or overstimulated, I don't see that it hurts anything, and I think getting people panicked that it's somehow neurologically damaging is unnecessary.

I'm also skeptical of the spinal damage claims related to the bjorn. I don't think most Bjorn carriers are all that comfortable, and that's reason enough for me to avoid them, but I also don't think they're probably "damaging" to the child. There are more physiologically appropriate positions for babies to be carried in for both parent and child, but "more physiologically appropriate" simply means more comfortable for parent and child. Wide-hip splaying tends to develop deeper hip sockets, which is why they keep babies splayed when they have hip dysplasia. But you're not going to dislocate a hip *not* doing that position.

For facing out carries, wraps, crossed carriers and the Pikkolo stand out. I've not reviewed many of the newer carriers (Shiny's five now, we haven't done babywearing in a while with her very much, and my stash is deep enough that I haven't felt an urge to buy more since my niece was born), so my experience is a couple years out of date.

But for sheer comfort and long-term use, mei tais win for me. For heavy children, my favorite carrier is the Calyx, from MBD, a structured carrier which distributes weight better than anything else I've tried. Larger, designed-for-toddler mei tais also work well for the big kiddos. Shiny's 40 pounds now, and I wore her not long ago in a Scandinavian baby carrier and it wasn't bad at all.

It is possible to wear a child facing out in most mei tais and structured carriers, if you put the kiddo in with crossed or froggied legs. But it's not the most comfy for the parent. I like high back carries especially well for giving kids a view of the world while not killing my back.


----------



## AAK (Aug 12, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *germin8*
> 
> We own a used Bjorn. But, after I heard from two friends about the pressure on the spine they create since the baby hangs from the crotch... I've been thinking about buying a different carrier.
> 
> ...


I didn't like the Bjorn--I found it uncomfortable. I was so glad I didn't spend any $$$ on that carrier (borrowed from a friend).

However, I wouldn't EVER want to have a baby around without having a carrier. I really liked the basic ring sling. Easy to learn, easy to adjust, many different positioning options for baby and toddler. As my children got older (and heavier) I preferred my ring sling that had a slight give to the fabric. Before then, I preferred my more compact model. You can find well made ring slings for under $50. Many WAHM do the sling thing without charging a fortune.

I have used a Mai Tai styles too, but didn't prefer them. They are better if you need a more balanced distribution of the weight. I haven't ever tried a wrap. Most people love those for the newborn phase but never seem to go on to learn how to use them for older children.

I tried the Ergo and the Beco. I loved the Ergo, didn't like the Beco. My children didn't like either because they couldn't see what was going on. But, if you have serious issues with your back, they may be the way to go.

Is there a babywearing group in your town? We have one and you can try out a bunch of carriers at a meeting to see what you like. They also help you learn how to position your baby and adjust the carrier.

Anyways, in answer to your original question: NO, I can't "live" without a carrier. But, you don't need to spend a fortune either! It is one of the 3 things I feel that I actually NEED when I have a baby in the house.

Amy


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Yay! I'm glad you decided to get an Ergo. When I got mine when dd was not quite a year I felt like HOURS were added to my day. Before that I used a padded ring sling or a mei tai, but the Ergo was way better. It is by far the most valuable thing I had for dd. I think I probably used it this summer for the last time this summer in NYC. DD was 4 and I knew she'd get overwhelmed and tired. We don't have a compact stroller, and she's only about 32 pounds, so she was in the Ergo quite a bit that trip! She has logged many, many comfortable, happy hours in it. I got it used from a friend for $40.


----------



## ButtonGirl (Dec 5, 2010)

I took a childbirth ed class from a chiropractor, and she did say not to put baby in an upright carrier until she was able to sit on her own (i.e. 6 months or so) so that damage won't be done to the hips. Something like a Moby or else a newborn insert that keeps their legs in but still allows baby to be upright when they want to is nice until they get to this stage.

I have been using my carrier (mainly my Moby) more and more with my 3 month old and looking forward to having it when I fly solo with her over the holidays - it seems so much easier than having to cart around a huge stroller. I don't find it much use for housework yet as I can only wear her in front, but I think it will definitely be a lifesaver when she gets older. It's also wonderful for walking outside in the winter (body heat helps a lot to keep her warm!) and for if she gets fussy in the stroller at the mall or something.

I also have a friend who can pretty much only get her little one to chill in her Bjorn (and she probably tried 3 different carriers before that - it just happened to be the one that worked best for her). It really does depend on the baby, and sometimes they'll love a carrier this week that they hated last week, so do try it again if it doesn't seem to work well the first time. Good luck!


----------



## TheSlingMama (Nov 30, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The4OfUs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


What she said!  You also have to be very aware of your baby because they can become easily overstimulated in this position.


----------



## jenrose (Apr 25, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ButtonGirl*
> 
> I took a childbirth ed class from a chiropractor, and she did say not to put baby in an upright carrier until she was able to sit on her own (i.e. 6 months or so) so that damage won't be done to the hips. Something like a Moby or else a newborn insert that keeps their legs in but still allows baby to be upright when they want to is nice until they get to this stage.


Nonsense. Your chiropractor is wrong. The most natural position that people tend to carry newborns in without a carrier, the one where the babies fuss the least, is upright on the chest or shoulder of the parent. Good carriers support the baby's back naturally and imitate in-arms positions. Especially for babies with reflux, the upright positions are usually more comfortable for baby and parent than cradle holds, and with newborns, inherently safer for their airway. I'm not exactly sure what she means by an "upright carrier", as most carriers allow babies to be carried upright.

There is one article in which a chiropractor speculates that upright "crotch dangle" carries may be damaging to the spine. But it is not research, it is not a study, it is an opinion, speculation, and that one paper has been used by so many as an authoritative study... incorrectly.

Contrariwise, we know from experiments with babies that incorrect positioning with chin to chest in a reclining position can compromise the airway and decrease the oxygen saturation in the blood. It is much easier to get a "bad" position in a cradle hold.

Not to mention, no baby I've ever worn has been particularly thrilled with even a "correct" cradle hold. They all prefer to be upright.

Kangaroo care is generally done upright, on the parent's chest, for extremely medically fragile infants.


----------

